# Any one use/install a Kicker FrontRow DSP?



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)

Looking for my next DSP and this one looks to be just what i need on paper but curious of the quality. Any one have any exp?


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I have one, it works pretty well for what it is... I unfortunately messed up one of the switches by dropping a tool on it, so. Need to get it fixed... You wont win a world championship with it, but its a cool piece for a nice daily driver type of system


----------

